#  Erste Hilfe >   Realistische Verletzungsdarstellung >

## DrMaier

Hallo, in unserem Krankenhaus finden Erste-Hilfe-Kurse statt, bei denen auch manchmal realistische Unfallsituationen eingeübt werden. Ich bin sehr fasziniert von den Möglichkeiten, die man zur realistischen Verletzungsdarstellung hat und wollte fragen, ob ihr wisst, was man dafür im Einzelnen braucht? 
Bei uns macht das in der Regel ein professioneller Dienstleister mit hochwertigem Material, aber ist sowas auch im Handel erhältlich? Ich meine Schminke oder Kunstblut, mit denen man verschiedene Arten von Verletzungen darstellen kann. Vielleicht gibt's da ja sogar fertige Pakete oder sowas? 
Ich frage deshalb, weil wir darüber nachdenken, das Setup der Szenarien und Personen in Zukunft selber in die Hand zu nehmen. Und dann brauchen wir eben passende Schminkutensilien... 
Wäre toll, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

----------


## katzograph

Hallo DrMaier 
Frag mal in einem Theater nach, woher die ihre Schminkutensilien herkriegen.  
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Patientenschubser

gugst du hier:  klick mich 
Kurse gibt es bei den jeweiligen Hilfsorganisationen wie DRK JUH Malteser usw....

----------


## DrMaier

Dankeschön für eure Antworten. Ich habe jetzt tatsächlich in einem Theater nachgefragt (mein Cousin spielt in einem Kinder- und Jugendtheater ;-)), weil die Sachen vom Jöwi-Verlag doch ziemlich teuer sind (wenn auch zugegebenermaßen genau was ich gesucht habe, also nochmal danke dafür!!!). Beim Theater haben sie mir jedenfalls *Grimas-Schminke* empfohlen, von denen gibt es auch Kunstblut und Dermawachs zur Modellierung von Verletzungen. 
Das ist vielleicht zum Testen noch ein bisschen besser geeignet und findet auch im Theater Verwendung.   :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## trinatic

HI,
also beim Wiener Roten Kreuz haben wir ein eigenes Referat "Realistische Unfalldarstellung" - und das hat mittlerweile jede REttungsorganisation - frag mal dort nach.

----------


## Jöwi

Die Schminkmaterialien können für Krankenpflegeschulen gegen Nachweis auch zu einem SONDERPREIS erworben werden. Einfach mal unverbindlich anfragen.

----------

